

75 Percent of Animal Species to Be Wiped Out in ‘Sixth Mass Extinction’ - adamnemecek
http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/data-mine/2015/06/19/75-percent-of-animal-species-to-be-wiped-out-in-sixth-mass-extinction#

======
JoeAltmaier
I'm guessing they're not including insects nor protozoans. Just animals big
enough to be obvious to people.

------
paulhauggis
I saw this in magazines in the 1970s. It never happened.

When the media starts to play the same game religions use (you will go to hell
unless you do X), I realize that it's no longer about science and just about
politics.

There have also been recent articles about the pope endorsing the idea of
climate change. Since when has the Catholic church (or the Pope) been the
voice to listen to when it comes to anything scientific?

~~~
adamnemecek
> I saw this in magazines in the 1970s. It never happened.

What hasn't happened? Mass extinction? You realize that species are going
extinct at an accelerating rate. Currently it's roughly 2000 species a year.

> When the media starts to play the same game religions use (you will go to
> hell unless you do X), I realize that it's no longer about science and just
> about politics.

Well unlike with hell though, extinction of species is being observed and is
pretty well documented.

Also your argument is fundamentally flawed. Something isn't necessarily false
just because the church says so.

> There have also been recent articles about the pope endorsing the idea of
> climate change. Since when has the Catholic church (or the Pope) been the
> voice to listen to when it comes to anything scientific?

It's not like the pope pulled the idea of climate change out of his holy
bottom. He's only promoting the idea that has been established by the
scientific community so that the millions of people who are believers but who
might not be aware/might not care about climate change might get involved.

